
The key differences between Python 2.7.x and Python 3.x with examples (2014) - Tomte
http://sebastianraschka.com/Articles/2014_python_2_3_key_diff.html
======
Avernar
"Now, in Python 3, we finally have Unicode (utf-8) strings"

This is not correct. Python strings are either ASCII, UCS-2 or UCS-4 depending
on what code points they contain. Python 3 source code is by default UTF-8 and
string literals are converted to the internal representation.

You have to encode strings into UTF-8 bytes to actually get UTF-8 when
executing the program.

------
techdragon
Really nicely written and easy to read. Low on opinions high in facts. A++
will read again

